# RecipeDB - 123



## chiqui_ar (11/8/09)

123  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes          20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 0 (calc)   Final Gravity 0 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 0%   Colour 0 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/3/10)

What an absolute cracker! :lol: (maybe this recipie should me deleted by mods)


----------



## bradsbrew (30/3/10)

Yeisting, yeisting ones, twos, trees. :lol:


----------



## roverfj1200 (30/3/10)

But its so light and gentle on the waist line.


----------



## Tony (30/3/10)

low carb!

No............. lower carb!


----------

